

Google ships Chromebooks to I/O attendees - crizCraig

Just came in my inbox:<p><i>Thanks for coming out to Google I/O this year.  We’re excited to pass along details about the Chromebook gift for I/O attendees.<p>Samsung is pleased to be able to provide each of you with an Arctic White Samsung Chromebook Series 5.<p>Please log into the Google I/O website by Friday, July 8, 2011 with the confirmation number below and your Google I/O password to receive details on how to receive your Chromebook.</i>
======
sktrdie
pics!

